# Can or do snakes fart???



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

WAS CUDDLING MY CAT THE OTHER DAY AND IT FARTED THEN I WAS LIKE EIWWWW U DIRTY CAT!! ATLEAST MY SNAKE DONT FART 

OR DOES HE?????? :shock:


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 14, 2013)

I have handle animals a few days after a feed and the act of constricting my arm causes a very audible rumble. Whether or not the gas came out I don't know, I would imagine if they have a stomach and an a hole they are capable of expelling gasses created during the digestion process. Unless its female, females don't fart.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes they certainly do!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

do they fart the same time as they are going to poop??


----------



## B3NNO (Jan 14, 2013)

I had my new male water python drop a loud but short fart I didn't think they could but proven wrong =S


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 14, 2013)

I've heard my cunninghams do really large farts, usually followed by a poop.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2013)

There's only one way to prove its a real fart! 
I've got the matches. Now if I could just remember where I put the candles...


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 14, 2013)

lol this thread is weird.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 14, 2013)

they sure do. and holy heck it stinks


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

Couldnt be any worse than a cat could it??!! 
i swear they are the devils air fresheners 

Cathy


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 14, 2013)

Your cat might stink if you feed it something unhealthy. Similar to the smell of dogs that are fed on Pal instead of a raw diet.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

If a snake farts in the forrest and there is no one around to hear it.. does it make a sound?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 14, 2013)

Lizards definitely fart.

Iguana Fart - YouTube


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 14, 2013)

i have seen a tiger snake fart


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Tassie97 said:


> i have seen a tiger snake fart



Seen or heard? If you saw it what did it look like? a cloud of green?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> Your cat might stink if you feed it something unhealthy. Similar to the smell of dogs that are fed on Pal instead of a raw diet.



My cat eats royal canin 

Cathy


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 14, 2013)

well a friend was sexing it and it started bubbling, he started to laugh and told me it was farting


----------



## sharky (Jan 14, 2013)

hahahahahaha, snake farts 

Can't be worse then my brother and his friends :shock:


----------



## Robynne (Jan 14, 2013)

This is soooo funny. Loving it. I have two womas that drop bombs before during and after they poop. they are fart machines


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 14, 2013)

My woma python farted just before it did a poo


----------



## damian83 (Jan 14, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> do they fart the same time as they are going to poop??


Wouldn't that spray paint the enclosure?

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> My cat eats royal canin
> 
> Cathy


So does our new puppy


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 15, 2013)

I heard my coastal fart for the first time ever last week. I thought she was just doing a poop....but noooo....nothing there. It was hilarious


----------



## Levold (Jan 15, 2013)

My big girl did a lot of farting after eating a rabbit. I doubt. I'll feed her one again. Wasn't very lady like of her. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 15, 2013)

damian83 said:


> Wouldn't that spray paint the enclosure?


yep , should see the enclosure after my coastals gone , bloody disgusting and he does it from up high on a branch so it sprays over everything underneath


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Q. Why do farts smell?
A. For the benefit of the deaf.


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 15, 2013)

Python Farts in the Bath - YouTube

^you need to see this!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 15, 2013)

My BHP has been farting for years.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/snake-farts-188867/


----------

